# Clarification Of Transfer Turkeys to Northern Michigan



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

I would like to clarify several issues that were brought up on the thread about the transfer of Turkeys from southern to northern Michigan. The trap and transfer of nuisance Wild Turkeys from southern Michigan to the northern lower pennsula was initiated by the Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association (MWTHA) during a 2 hour meeting with DNR Wildlife Division chief, Dr. Russ Mason. There is a specific reason this is being done and will continue into the future.
The question arose (as always) if Wild Turkeys belong in the northern portions of Michigan. For that answer go to the MWTHA website at www.mwtha.net. Click on the September 2009 issue. Find the article titled "Do Wild Turkeys Belong In Northern Michan?" This will clarify the issue.
It was mentioned that Steve Sharp advised that the northern Michign turkeys were from game farm stock.. The turkeys living in the north were decendents of 3/4 wild hens and 100% wild goblers, the very best stock available at the time. They have flourished and have expanded their range into every county in northern Michig over the past 50-60 years.It must be noted that the super strain Wild Turkeys in the southern portion have been found to roost on the roofs of homes, have invaded cities and villages and have been known to chase school children, unheard of in the north. 
I hope that clarifies any misconception about this issue. A Wild Turkey is a Wild Turkey and does what he has to do in order to survive.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

In the official press release I see they used NWTF boxes:evil:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Good information Jim, thanks for sharing.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> In the official press release I see they used NWTF boxes:evil:


So...they had a few extra boxes. What's your point?

Everyone worked together to make it happen.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

michhutr said:


> So...they had a few extra boxes. What's your point?
> 
> Everyone worked together to make it happen.


It was a Joke I think you missed it:gaga:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

MWTHA doesn't have the money for boxes, we use our money for food to get the birds through the winter, and habitat augmenting shrubs, trees, and forbs.

Jim, did you mean to say the first wild turkeys stocked into northern Michigan came from 1/4 pen-raised hens? Because many, if not most, of the birds came from the UP and other areas of the northern lower peninsula. And I was told those birds were stocked from wild birds in PA and Iowa. The birds that were stocked at Hiawatha in the UP came from Iowa originally...whether the birds now wandering the eastern UP came from the Hiawatha birds or not, I don't know.


----------



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Linda

The original stocking of turkeys that I mentioned were first placed in the Allegan State Forest. Because of the extensive tracts of forested public land in northern Michigan local biologists went back to the source in Pa. and imported these birds into the Baldwin area. As the flocks flourished and grew they were trapped and transferred to the Mio area. From there they were trappped and transfered to the U.P. From the U.P they were trapped and transferred again to the eastern portions of the northern lower peninsula. From Mio they were sent to Ontario for their very first Wild Turkeys. One flock was planted on the Hiawatha Club curtisy of Dennis Figakowski who thought that they could survive n their own - they didn't. To our knowledge every Wild Turkey in the northern lower and the U.P. have the same genetics.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

we have had no fall season in oscoda co. for many years due to lowwwwwwww turkey numbers..
the last two winters we have had -20 degree temps in the ausable valley.the turkeys with no baiting froze out.
this spring in oscoda co. i have only seen 2 turkeys. SAD
they definatly need help up here..restocking might help..


----------

